# What are badges?



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

I am surprised at just how much variation there is in the tumbler/roller pigeon! i am wanting to find out if badges are something different to Birmingham rollers, or is it a name given to a certain colour? like the birds shown in the picture, and also do they roll any good? thanks


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Badge*

Badges often refers to a specific color pattern with white marking on the head of a bird that is mostly a solid color.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, i think i get that the badge is a certain colour pattern, but is this a birmingham roller? or a tumbler in its own right?....i.e the badge?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Wodin said:


> Thanks, i think i get that the badge is a certain colour pattern, but is this a birmingham roller? or a tumbler in its own right?....i.e the badge?


You would have to ask the lads there in the UK. Here in America, we only talk about badge as in the marking/white on heads. In the UK, I know there is, or was, a breed of tumblers called badges.

In the US years ago, the great Bill Pensom imported some red Badge Tumblers to show why scoring for turns alone is not a good thing. 

So "badge" has two meanings and it's best to ask your lads what they are. The ones you posted looked like Birmingham Rollers but I have no clue if they are Birmingham Rollers or Competition Badge Tumblers. Again, ask who you got the birds from, they would know best.


----------

